# Inverts + Goldfish?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Posted this in the goldfish section, but I didn't get an answer, so I'm posting here. Can goldfish and snails or goldfish and shrimp get along in the same tank without the inverts being eaten? Specifically, ones who eat algea. Anyone with personal experience?

Thanks in advance,

Dragonbeards


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I know some snails work.. as for inverts... I dunno.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know about other inverts? Specifically, I'm thinking shrimp. I don't really want a snail over-population problem.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone else have success with goldfish x inverts?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Do Golden Dojo Loaches count? I have had the same three in goldfish tank for well over a year.


----------

